# So there’s this old side tale about pregnant mares



## ValerieS (Feb 20, 2022)

and I’m here to hang the bullsh** flag  you’ve probably heard it somewhere “a pregnant mare will only shake their head and neck not their body to protect their unborn foal” lol


----------

